# IBS-D and GERD and Antidepressants



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

IBS-D for over 45 years. Several years ago diagnosed with hiatal hernia, hence GERD. The medications that I take to calm the colon, Bentyl, Levsin,etc. also relax the stomach too much.Does anyone know if antidepressants have the same effect on the stomach as far as relaxing it. They seem to help some people with IBS-D and wanted to figure out if this may be an option.Thanks.Marty


----------

